# Just went over papers...



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Even though I know who she has become, mind movies reinforcing things, though I almost hate this person she's become. Hate's a strong word, but I have ZERO respect for a quitter. 

Going over these mf'n papers hurt. Legal Aid can't help, no money for a lawyer and having to go through this on my own and researching to make sure I understand some of this b/s.... 

I often wonder WTF I didn't just buy a house with that money. WTF didn't I just buy land and put a double wide on it with a storm shelter... WTF... when I had a feeling this was going to fail. Sure, I knew the haunt would fail, but after asking my wife "Before we sign our house / land away for cash, are we ok? Are you happy with us, with me?" and her answer was so great of a Yes answer. 

At this point. I dislike everyone around me. I'm growing more and more resentment towards people as a whole, seeing all these bass turds stabbing their spouses in the back... seeing all this b/s pisses me off. 

Still have a voice in my head saying let go of the hate, let go of the anger and it's helping. I haven't hit anything and my anger isn't ANYTHING like it use to be. I'd call it normal now. However, I can't help but feel this way at this point in time. 

My daughter didn't want to leave with her mother last night. She said "you ready to go?" and JoJo said "nooooo I wanna stay here, color"... made me feel great. My kid is hating going back and forth.

The saying goes, "When life hands you lemons, make lemon juice" ... does that mean I can put my stbxw in a wood chipper to fertilize the lawn? 

She sent a text this morning. 2 days ago she asked about papers. Seems to be in a hurry, even said "I'd like to just get this done" 

Her text: "Good luck today. I work 11-6 theater and 11pm-7a Hotel Friday, Lemme know when you get those papers signed so I can come pick them up. Take care  "

... a;liwreg;akerwjfiwefqhaosiwt


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

You sure her "work" at the hotel is work recognized by the government?


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

I would answer like this : " Hello , I'll sign the papers and send them back to you by registered mail. Best Regards "


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't get what you mean? Yes, it's a legit job, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> You sure her "work" at the hotel is work recognized by the government?


Katy - that was low...


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

Dewayne76;1260132]


> Even though I know who she has become, mind movies reinforcing things, though I almost hate this person she's become. Hate's a strong word, but I have ZERO respect for a quitter.


I am suffering from a quitter also, i am begining to have NO respect for my STBXW for quitting b/c she was not "happy". This is the ultimate act of selfishness, b/c your not "happy" everyone must suffer the ripple effect of divorce!!


> The saying goes, "When life hands you lemons, make lemon juice" ... does that mean I can put my stbxw in a wood chipper to fertilize the lawn?


Just like Fargo, LOL!



> She sent a text this morning. 2 days ago she asked about papers. Seems to be in a hurry, even said "I'd like to just get this done"


My STBXW is doing the same thing, she even had the gull to come to my house, hang out and chit chat w/ my grandmother, mom, and I like everything was normal, only 3 weeks after she dropped the bomb! Keeps saying she want "peace" and to just move foward with this!!



> Her text: "Good luck today. I work 11-6 theater and 11pm-7a Hotel Friday, Lemme know when you get those papers signed so I can come pick them up. Take care  "


My response; "papers signed, see you in court  have a good day!"

... a;liwreg;akerwjfiwefqhaosiwt[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

> I am suffering from a quitter also, i am begining to have NO respect for my STBXW for quitting b/c she was not "happy". This is the ultimate act of selfishness, b/c your not "happy" everyone must suffer the ripple effect of divorce!!



That is very well said ! 

In my case I believe was because of her friends !

All woman seem to " learn " those selfish things from somewhere ! When she gave me the speech she say " live is too short, why bother and not have a fun " !


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

> In my case I believe was because of her friends !



This is my STBXW also, she dropped the bomb on me 9/18/12, and two weeks before went w/ her 3GF's to a bachelorette party (1 of them was suppose to get married end of Sept.) which i paid the hotel for. I think that they had this pow wow, and next thing you know the one who is suppose to be married calls off her wedding! My STBXW and I knew she may before hand. Then i get the bomb dropped on me, great timing!

Now fast foward to today, my STBXW has been haning out with this woman ALOT to say the least! It will eventually get old, as she has had a rollercoaster realationship with this GF.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

soca70 said:


> Katy - that was low...


It's a legit question.

There's obviously a possibility there's a posOM.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

HiRoad said:


> This is my STBXW also, she dropped the bomb on me 9/18/12, and two weeks before went w/ her 3GF's to a bachelorette party (1 of them was suppose to get married end of Sept.) which i paid the hotel for. I think that they had this pow wow, and next thing you know the one who is suppose to be married calls off her wedding! My STBXW and I knew she may before hand. Then i get the bomb dropped on me, great timing!
> 
> Now fast foward to today, my STBXW has been haning out with this woman ALOT to say the least! It will eventually get old, as she has had a rollercoaster realationship with this GF.



My X divorced friend all struggle big time ! No one is happy even 2 of them have BF's but not happy at all .

I think she sees that and ... we'll see !

They are all the same reading your story holly molly !


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

BigMac said:


> That is very well said !
> 
> In my case I believe was because of her friends !
> 
> *All woman* seem to " learn " those selfish things from somewhere ! When she gave me the speech she say " live is too short, why bother and not have a fun " !


Excuse me? I assume you mean 'all women who are walkaway wives,' not 'all women,' meaning ALL women. Right? 
There are plenty of walkaway husbands that have said similar things.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Excuse me? I assume you mean 'all women who are walkaway wives,' not 'all women,' meaning ALL women. Right?
> There are plenty of walkaway husbands that have said similar things.


Get him, Angel.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Excuse me? I assume you mean 'all women who are walkaway wives,' not 'all women,' meaning ALL women. Right?
> There are plenty of walkaway husbands that have said similar things.



Yes , my bad here 

Great woman doesn't do this 

All walkaway woman seems to have a secret place where they learn those things from !

Walkaway husbands learn those things in the bars , at the golf course and in the shooting club


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dewayne-Resilience is an asset. Dig deep. Find that fire and passion. I woke up the other morning and had an IDGAF moment. Felt wonderful. A friend who just went through a D was in pain and she called him while separated saying she only was going to clear $xxx.xx and she could not pay xxxxx. He responded, "I'm sorry sweetie but that is not my f'g problem anymore." Ever since then, he climbed out of the hole and she has sank.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

As far as hotel, no. She gave me the schedule printed by their boss and she's been on time. The job is legit. She wouldn't have that job even if it werent' for her nephew. BOTH of her jobs she got by him. He works at both places too. 

I know guys. It's just so g/d .... w/e.

I've done a LOT of self reflection on myself and my marriage. There's a LOT that I've done wrong. No, I don't think any of it, or even all of it is worth throwing D in my face, especially when I kept asking if we were ok and she said yes. 

But there's times I feel that I could've prevented this. 

Yes, I have the fire and passion, but again, it's on a roller coaster. Comes and goes. I'm still pissed, just get angry at wrong things that means I miss her still. 

My kid, now that I look back on a few things, has been acting like she wants us to be together. She's 3, sure, but the other night, when the stbxw came to pick her up, she didn't want her to leave. She kept giving crayons to her and me making us color together. This is by far not the only time she's done things like this. She had been saying "I want mommy" I felt bad. Then realized there was a time or two she was saying she wanted mommy HERE... I guess meaning with us, together. It's amazing how smart kids can be. 

I'm doing some extra curricular "work" and won't be available to see my kid for a few weeks. This sucks. However, means I wont have to see the heffer either.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

soca70 said:


> Katy - that was low...


and hilarious. I damn near spit my coffee out at my monitor......


----------

